# Über VBA und Excel Einträge in einer Mysql-Datenbank löschen



## schlaumi (15. August 2003)

Hi,

ich würde gerne mit Excel und VBA über eine ODBC-Verbindung auf eine MYSQL-DB zugreifen und dort Datensätze löschen.
Dies funktioniert auch, allerdings gibt es anscheind Probleme beim Rückgabewert nachdem die SQL-DELETE ANfrage ausgeführt wurde.
Der gewünschte Datensatz wird zwar gelöscht, allerdings erscheint danach der Laufzeitfehler 13 "Datentypen unverträglich" 

Woran könnte das liegen? Was gibt mysql an Excel zurück, kann der Wert evtl nicht in einer Zelle dargestellt werden?

Hat jemand vielleicht einen BSP-Quelltext für ADO oder ähnliches...?
Danke und viele grüße
schlaumi


----------

